# Tank restart - need a couple of suggestions



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey everyone. After a tank crash a year and a half ago, I have been battling cyan/algae and blue clove polyps overrunning my tank. So...I have decided to get rid of all the rock and sand in my display (I'll quickly rinse and keep the rock in my sump, they are still pest free) and start fresh. I will be cleaning every inch,part of the setup including pumps, etc.

Question about rock...what store in the GTA has the best selection of rock. I need to be able to go through it and build a similar centre structure as I have now, which was not easy 

Question about sand...I put special reef sand in my tank, but find it too fine and would like a more coarse sand - which I think looks nicer as well - however, I have two leopard wrasses that bury themselves at night, so I need to make sure they are happy. Is there a better sand I could choose? or stick with the finer stuff.

Fish question...I have gorgeous fish - blond naso, yellow-bellied blue tang, leopard wrasses and black ice clowns, but I would like a couple of really colourful fish to finish off the ensemble. I want some bright red and/or pink fish. No angels or anthias. I had a Mystery Wrasse which was breathtaking but it was very aggressive and I don't want to jeopardize my wrasses. So, I'm open to suggestions. Must be invertebrate and reef safe as I love LPS.

I want to avoid all the mistakes I have made in the past. Any suggestions to make this restart a success are appreciated!

Here's the last pic I took of my tank:


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Also...I need a tank to house my fish/corals for a week or two while I restart the system. If anyone near the west end of Toronto has a tank - 75 gallons or more - that I can borrow/buy cheap, I would be in their debt!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Love your tank ! Very nice 

I'm running a 15 gallon as a spare tank so I am happy to house a wrasse, some corals etc., but your tangs are toooo big


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Bullet. I want to keep all the fish together in my own home to minimize the stress. I almost got a 100 gallon tank for $100 but I was too late


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

mattdean said:


> Thanks Bullet. I want to keep all the fish together in my own home to minimize the stress. I almost got a 100 gallon tank for $100 but I was too late


Sure understood - makes sense to reduce the stress as much as possible

I also have a dry 15 gallon that you can use if you want but again we have a space problem with that ....

Good luck


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Matt, not as big as you need however I got a 20 gallon long that you can use if you want! 

good luck with the restart!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Heres a tank that just came up for sale.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=918058#post918058


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Cool. Thanks guys


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

mattdean said:


> Question about rock...what store in the GTA has the best selection of rock. I need to be able to go through it and build a similar centre structure as I have now.
> 
> Fish question...I have gorgeous fish - blond naso, yellow-bellied blue tang, leopard wrasses and black ice clowns, but I would like a couple of really colourful fish to finish off the ensemble. I want some bright red and/or pink fish. No angels or anthias. I had a Mystery Wrasse which was breathtaking but it was very aggressive and I don't want to jeopardize my wrasses. So, I'm open to suggestions. Must be invertebrate and reef safe as I love LPS.


If you don't mind the drive, talk to Big Show about when they are releasing their rock. I saw picks and it is gorgeous. Although they may be keeping it for their own tank. Otherwise, I think SUM has the biggest selection of rock, it's just not that alive.
In terms of Sand, look at the Carib Sea website and see what you want. They list all their sands there for grain size.
For fish, I know you said no anthias, which I think is probably because you've experienced or heard that some can be agressive, but don't paint the entire species with one brush. There are some beautiful non agressive anthias who can stand the fast pace of tangs. First thought is square spot anthias. Sunburst anthias are very timid and very docile and might not handle the tangs well but would also not cause any issues with your wrasse. There are also some smaller anthias, like Bartletts, which would be suitable. Canada corals has some princess anthias which are small and gorgeous colours. Not agressive.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a 40 gallon (3') you can borrow and return whenever. Drilled but no overflow. 

I'm out in the east end.

As for rocks, if you are shaping structures you may want to use acrylic rods for support and "build" your struture with smaller pieces.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Matt, I think I've said it before but I'll say it again: yours is one of the tanks that inspired me when I got serious a few years ago.... I would show my wife pics of your tank and tell her - "this is what I am trying to do" and she got onside. 
I currently have no fish in my tank and I am battling a terrible algae problem that is being fuelled from my rocks leaching. I am hoping I don't have to do what your doing but I have thought about it. I am going to give it a couple more months in hopes the the P04 will eventually deplete.... I will at least give it the rest of my fallow period. 

For rock I think Favio at Advanced Reef Aquatics has pallets of macro (he used to anyway) call ahead and see if he is still fully stocked up. He has space for you to play and I am sure he wouldn't mind. 

I am sure you know this but it would be a great idea to cure new macro to try to deplete as much P04 as possible before you add it to the tank. 

A Flame Hawkfish adds a darting/pirching splash of red, I know that it may be a bit small but it has a huge personality.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the input. I'll check out SUM rock.

I personally like Anthias and have kept them with success BUT...my wife doesn't like them. ;( and fish selection has to be a consensus in our house!

Thanks for the offer of the 40 gallon tank. I really need an absolute minimum 75 gallon to comfortably hold all the fish for a couple weeks.

Fesso Clown. Thanks for the kind words! It does break my heart to tear it down when it was so perfect for so long but trying to fix the problem will just be too difficult and frustrating. I like the hawkish but we plan on having several shrimp in the tank and the hawkish won't be able to resist









I'll check out Flavios for rock too.

Cheers


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think Canada Corals sells dry rock, not sure how much they have but might be worth a look.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a 2' X 2' X 4' 100 GALLON POLY STOCK TANK
you can borrow.

Right now it's full and running with LR I have been holding onto for years for my large build planned 8 years ago when I first moved into this house. It won't be another few years before I build anything here so it's just an impetus to dry pack the rock as I have the gut the basement.

I will most likely have it shut down by tonight as I have some "housecleaning" in the dungeon to do.

LMK


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I tried Canada Corals, but they are out of rock right now.

wtac. I have PM'd you. Cheers!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So....found a few pieces of dry Marco rock at SUM. Same rock I used before. Going to make on big arch this time and some smaller one on ether side I think. Let the games begin!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow - what a beautiful tank - i don't remember ever having seen it before - it's a work of art, and a shame you had to shut it down, but i will look forward to seeing your new tank!
In terms of adding a few colourful, shrimp safe fish - personally, I like yellow assessors, regal/bellus/bandit/clarion/potters/colini angels, midas blenny, helfrichi dart fish (multiple), blue spotted jawfish, orange spotted filefish, royal gramma, kuiter leopard wrasse... if your wife doesn't like anthias, how about some fairy wrasses? so many bright beautiful ones to choose from.
basically, that is my wish list for when i have a bigger tank 
i have a leopard wrasse, and my sand is a mixture of oolithic and others. As long as it's not too coarse, i'm sure yours will be fine.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey, I don't mean to hijack this thread, but I am curious what you did the first time (that caused your algae and polyp problem) that you are going to change for your rebuild? I am just learning about how to keep reef tanks and am about to set up my first saltwater tank...hoping to avoid anything that will end up in a rebuild!

Also your tank is GORGEOUS. Amazing...can only hope to have something like that one day!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the props guys!

The tank crash was caused by a bunch of vinegar getting into the system. Freak accident.


----------

